# Five signs your carbohydrate intake is too low, according to a dietitian



## robert@fm (May 3, 2018)

https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/carbohydrate-intake-low-carb-diet-symptoms-side-effects-weight-tired-cravings-a8331086.html 

According to many of the article comments, the dietitian in question works for a breakfast-cereal company -- hardly an unbiased source. 

The one point which seems to me to be halfway true is number two, feeling fatigued. "Burrell explained that this could be due to an alteration in your blood glucose levels." -- well I think we all know how fatigued one can get because one's BG has shot through the roof, due to eating a shedload of carbs. 

As for number three, sugar cravings indicate a deficiency of carbs, my mind boggles -- by that "logic", alcohol cravings are due to a deficiency of booze.

I'm sure there are many on here who can give this a more thorough and expert debunking.


----------



## Northerner (May 3, 2018)

robert@fm said:


> sugar cravings indicate a deficiency of carbs


...or a deficiency of insulin!


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 3, 2018)

I'm not even going to bother reading it.  Waste of eyeball usage.  The fatigue is temporary, whilst the body adjusts.   Just as you think things are getting turned around, there is always some prat, who everyone will believe, that talk utter dangly bits!


----------



## HOBIE (May 5, 2018)

Eh ?


----------



## Ljc (May 5, 2018)

And here’s what I say to that pile of .....


----------

